# SONY C90/Changer connecting cables



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys!
I would need some your help regarding old school Sony product. A friend of mine found BNIB SONY C90 deck and matching top of the line Sony changer, but he missing connecting cables. Cable Model nubmber is SONY XA-118 and SONY XT-40V. 
Does anybody have for sale this cables or have an idea where to buy/get them...any info is more than welcome!

Thank you!


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

With my sony CD changer/c90 combo all you need is a pair of RCA's and this:
Extension Male Female DIN Cable Alpine AI Net Unilink J Bus CD Changer Modules | eBay


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanx for reply WestCo. I got a little more details.....Changer is DVd changer, and this connection kit was sold in US.....I will add an additional info in the evening


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Where did he manage to find a BNIB C90? That's an incredible find.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Onyx1136 said:


> Where did he manage to find a BNIB C90? That's an incredible find.


he found it stashed in one car audio store here in Slovenia...... he got it realy cheap and with warranty he is a lucky bastard, hahaha

Super nice deck, but the display is crappy. he got 2 c-90 (one used and this one BNIB, one DSP 4000, DVD changer and DAB..... nice find)


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

will that TV tuner even work? it's analog


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

jtaudioacc said:


> will that TV tuner even work? it's analog


In other countries they still sell new tapes for music. Some places are a bit behind others. Digital broadcast mandates are not worldwide.


----------

